# For those of you who are full time soapers...



## SouthernEssence (Nov 25, 2007)

...how much money did it take for y'all to get started with your business?  I get a lot of people telling me that they want to start a soap business now that I have inspired them.  What they don't know is that in order to buy the supplies I needed at first I had to get a loan for $1500!!!  Then the more money I made the more supplies I needed and the less money I had.  It's very hard to start a business, especially a soap business.  I've spent THOUSANDS getting this business started!  Then the more products I add the more money I have to invest.

I hope that the people who had told me they were going to try their hand at a soap business finds success in it.  I know how hard it is and y'all do to.  Soap making is not only a craft...it's an art and a science.  Making real soap from scratch is not something that anyone can do.  It takes a lot of patience, money and well a lot more money.  

So back to the original question, how much have y'all spent to start your business?


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

*Not too much so far...*

Not quite to much right now- someone with an active website might be able to help you better. I have spent probably 500 dollars on supplies that I needed and the website I'm still browsing around for my best options there. Right now I sell on Ebay, starting on Etsy, and I'm building a free website on free webs- through there you have the option to purchase your own domain name plus other things pretty reasonably so I'm highly considering that. Hope it helps if only a bit...


----------



## SouthernEssence (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm actually just asking because I'm curious.  I have a website and I just started with craft shows.  If I had to guess I would say I've spent in 1.5-2 years about 5 thousand dollars getting started.  I was wondering how much others have spent just to compare.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 25, 2007)

I have spent around $1000 so far on supplies and craft shows and such.  I have only been doing this for about 6 months, I do have a website but I have hacker friends that find me the best deals on stuff for my site.  Altho I am the one that has build my site.  So right now it looks like poopie


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL- I was wondering- I tried to check it out but there are some fatal errors- ummm yeah it's not there?  The website thing is a big PITA!! So frustrating!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 25, 2007)

In my soap & lotions business, I guess I invested $1000.00 to get a good start with oils, butters, containers, things like that.  This led me to my other soap mold & tools.  I invested all proceeds and more capital (about $5000.00 total) into that business 2 years ago and now it takes care of itself and keeps me in soap supplies.  My wife took over the soaps & lotions sales online with her own etsy site and I have mine!  It works well since I just don't have the time to soap as much as I want.  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Bret (Nov 26, 2007)

I just started around August of this year. I've spent at least $600 or so on supplies, bases, etc. I've done one craft fair, might be doing another in two weeks, but next year I'll be more prepared and hope to do quite a few more.


----------



## Becky (Nov 27, 2007)

Gee, I have about $1600 worth of supplies right now - that is only what is in my cupboard, and doesn't include tools, containers or anything like that, and I'm not at the point were I feel I'm ready to sell !! I think I spend too much on this hobby!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 27, 2007)

My figure was probably on the low end as I have spent 200 this week alone! I don't keep track anymore- it's scary!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 27, 2007)

Boy, That is hard to say. I started w/ $25.00 & just kept reinvesting. 

I did notice when I was on the WSP website the other day that you can view all your past invoices, it looks like over the past 5 years I have spent $7,000.00 w/ them alone :shock: . I have probably ordered from 15-20 *other* suppliers over the years as well.

Disclaimer: I am not a full time soaper, just part time  .


----------

